# Cause of Libyan Unrest... bin Laden!



## Marauder06 (Feb 24, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41753687/ns/world_news-mideastn_africa/




> BENGHAZI, Libya — Libyan leader Moammar Gadhafi on Thursday blamed the uprising in his country on al-Qaida followers who give young Libyans hallucinogenic pills in their coffee to get them to revolt.
> In a rambling phone call to Libyan state TV, Gadhafi said those revolting are "loyal to bin Laden ... This is al-Qaida that the whole world is fighting." Al-Qaida militants are "exploiting" teenagers, giving them "hallucinogenic pills in their coffee with milk, like Nescafe," the embattled leader said.



No, no, no, that will never work; everyone knows you have to blame this type of thing on Israel and the U.S.


----------



## Dame (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL. Yeah, I saw this.  Col. Gadaffy Duck lost his marbles quite a long time ago.


----------



## QC (Feb 24, 2011)

Gadaffy Duck...nice! Two Aussies have been disappeared which is a worry.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks like Gadhafi has a death wish, I think it's time we give him what he wants.



> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2011/02/25/libya-unrest-un.html
> 
> Libyan leader Moammar Gadhafi vowed to fight to the death as he made a rare appearance to bolster his supporters in Tripoli on Friday.
> His speech, shown on state television, comes at a crucial time as protesters gain ground, taking over major cities in the troubled country.
> "We will continue to fight. We will die here on the dear soil of Libya....," he said. "We can defeat any foreign attempts as we defeated the former Italian imperialism," said Gadhafi, fists pumping in the air as he briefly addressed thousands of supporters in Tripoli's Green Square at about 7 p.m. local time.


----------



## Dame (Feb 25, 2011)

_ "We can defeat any foreign attempts as we defeated the former Italian imperialism," said Gadhafi, fists pumping in the air as he briefly addressed thousands of supporters in Tripoli's Green Square at about 7 p.m. local time._

...says the asshole who brought in mercs to kill his own countrymen.


----------



## AWP (Feb 26, 2011)

Dame said:


> _ "We can defeat any foreign attempts as we defeated the former Italian imperialism," said Gadhafi, fists pumping in the air as he briefly addressed thousands of supporters in Tripoli's Green Square at about 7 p.m. local time._
> 
> ...says the asshole who brought in mercs to kill his own countrymen.



Hey! Immoral war profiteers have to make a buck too, you know. Besides, this GWOT thing isn't working out so well, maybe I could go play for a winning team......


----------



## Dame (Feb 26, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Hey! Immoral war profiteers have to make a buck too, you know. Besides, this GWOT thing isn't working out so well, maybe I could go play for a winning team......


You're making a pretty good case for him actually.


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 26, 2011)

it is time to reclaim the land that we conquered, Libya is an Italian invention, first there Tripolitania, Fezzan. and Cyrenaica, Africa during the war of the British drove thebrigade lightning left him the honors of war .. for the Italian energy strategy could beinteresting .... What do you think? Italians landed to deliver aid and reconstruction ...


----------



## AWP (Feb 26, 2011)

Mike...I don't think you guys are allowed to return to Libya until your trains run on time, but if you insist then I guess we'll ask ask NATO to send some troops with you.

Would Germans be okay?


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 26, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Mike...I don't think you guys are allowed to return to Libya until your trains run on time, but if you insist then I guess we'll ask ask NATO to send some troops with you.
> 
> Would Germans be okay?


LMFAO!  OUCH!


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 26, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Mike...I don't think you guys are allowed to return to Libya until your trains run on time, but if you insist then I guess we'll ask ask NATO to send some troops with you.
> 
> Would Germans be okay?


this time not rommel please... 

this year is the 100's anniversary...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italo-Turkish_War


----------



## Robal2pl (Feb 26, 2011)

It seems that some German ships are nearby (Active Endavour) 

Polish and Czechoslovak troops were once in Tobruk. Do not mind if history repeats in some form.


----------



## AWP (Feb 26, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> this time not rommel please...



Hmmm, on second thought, let's make those troops British. We ran out of prisoner of war camps the last time the Italians paired up with the Germans.


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 27, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Hmmm, on second thought, let's make those troops British. We ran out of prisoner of war camps the last time the Italians paired up with the Germans.


British troops? Uhuh the last time to drive us from the north africa David Stirling had to be the SAS ... (the Folgore Brigade had the honor of arms, we retired weapons in hand,fought 1 vs 100):cool:


----------



## QC (Feb 27, 2011)

jeez guys, don't forget the kiwis and us here. As for Tobruk...

http://www.awm.gov.au/encyclopedia/tobruk/index.asp


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 27, 2011)

ehehehe hey guys... thank goodness we're in thread of modern conflicts....   history will repeat.... we too?


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure ANZACS/ BEF were last ones out; we get first dibs on the oil


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 27, 2011)

QC said:


> jeez guys, don't forget the kiwis and us here. As for Tobruk...
> 
> http://www.awm.gov.au/encyclopedia/tobruk/index.asp





SpitfireV said:


> I'm pretty sure ANZACS/ BEF were last ones out; we get first dibs on the oil


ice cream boys on hot sand for you... we are ready


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 27, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Hmmm, on second thought, let's make those troops British. We ran out of prisoner of war camps the last time the Italians paired up with the Germans.




Free is on a roll in this thread!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 28, 2011)

I personally blame it on Barney! That Fecking song would drive anybody nuts!


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 28, 2011)

"All options are on the table..."  Looks like troops are moving in closer, I can't wait to make some popcorn and watch the bombing runs from my Lay-Z-boy.  lol

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2011/02/28/world-libya.html


----------



## pardus (Feb 28, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> I'm pretty sure ANZACS/ BEF were last ones out; we get first dibs on the oil



Yep, that is 8th Army territory.



mike_cos said:


> we are ready



You were ready last time too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Actually thinking about it, NZ saved Trieste from becoming part of Yugoslavia so that should be ours as well.


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 1, 2011)

pardus said:


> You were ready last time too



eheheh ok ok.... history is written by winners.. but.... (see below)





LACKED THE GOOD FORTUNE, NOT THE VALOR


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 1, 2011)

We're having a bit of a debate over here in the office as to what caliber these rounds are and to what specific "anti-aircraft machine gun" these go into. Any help?





Thanks.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Really fucking big and the kind of AA that goes "BOOM BOOM". ;)


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 2, 2011)

Clinton calls for Gaddafi to face Lockerbie trial

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/cf630c12-4460-11e0-931d-00144feab49a.html#axzz1FQ8lzm8Z


SORCE: FT.COM


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 2, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> We're having a bit of a debate over here in the office as to what caliber these rounds are and to what specific "anti-aircraft machine gun" these go into. Any help
> Thanks.



what do you think about this 20mm versus 0.50? is it?


----------

